# MOT and Road tax out



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Last year I got fed up of paying out money for tax, insurance and MOTs for the van. I put it on SORN, let the ins company know that I wasn't renewing and let the MOT lapse.

Thinking of taking it out of mothballs. What can I do to overcome the catch 22 of no tax without MOT or insurance, no insurance without mot etc etc. What order do I do things in? The only place I can get an MOT (because of ht and wt) of the van is nearly 30 miles away. I belive that with proof of an MOT appointment I can drive there but what are the repercussions re insurance and tax?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Last year I got fed up of paying out money for tax, insurance and MOTs for the van. I put it on SORN, let the ins company know that I wasn't renewing and let the MOT lapse.
> 
> Thinking of taking it out of mothballs. What can I do to overcome the catch 22 of no tax without MOT or insurance, no insurance without mot etc etc. What order do I do things in? The only place I can get an MOT (because of ht and wt) of the van is nearly 30 miles away. I belive that with proof of an MOT appointment I can drive there but what are the repercussions re insurance and tax?


There is an exemption in law from Vehicle Tax to take a SORN vehicle for a MOT:

"You can only drive a vehicle with a SORN on a public road to go to or from a pre-booked MOT or other testing appointment." https://www.gov.uk/sorn-statutory-off-road-notification

As far as insurance is concerned I suggest you speak to the company. It would be illegal to drive it without statutory insurance. 
So as I see it;
1. Insure it
2. MOT it
3. Tax it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You ring the garage I think and explain and they let you run on their insurance, once passed you drive home and it's back to normal.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You ring the garage I think and explain and they let you run on their insurance, once passed you drive home and it's back to normal.


I had thought of asking them if I could use their trade plates or what ever system is used today but insuring it first seems easiest.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

But, you must tell the insurance company that you have no MoT as they could wriggle using the phrase so commonly found about being fully roadworthy……. The MoT is the proof of that AT THE TIME IT WAS DONE, ONLY.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> I had thought of asking them if I could use their trade plates or what ever system is used today but insuring it first seems easiest.


Trade Licence Plates have nothing to do with insurance. They are a Vehicle Tax / Registration tool: "Trade licence plates can save you time and money if you're in the motor industry - you will not have to register and tax every vehicle temporarily in your possession."
https://www.gov.uk/trade-licence-plates


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

For trade plates to be "valid" re VED an _*employee *_ of the trade plate holding company *must* be in the vehicle, they cannot be "lent out" to anyone.

In addition the person driving any vehicle to or from an MOT test (pre arranged or otherwise) must by law be able to show they have third party insurance. Beware of getting a "friend" to drive it there on their "fully comp" insurance. Most, if not all, insurers will only extend the "driving other vehicles" cover to another vehicle *that is already insured in its own right* If anyone doubts me on that I suggest they read their insurance *policy* (not certificate) very carefully, I'll bet that clause is there.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Correct MrPlodd, I had a friend who was caught exactly on that, and was done for ”Driving with no insurance” that made his eyes water…..


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Correct MrPlodd, I had a friend who was caught exactly on that, and was done for "Driving with no insurance" that made his eyes water…..


And no doubt his insurance premium rocketed at renewal times as well.


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

Inform your insurance company that you are taking your van to a prearranges mot. Provided that you are not knowingly driving a vehicle that does not comply with the road traffic act regarding road worthy and drive to a confirmed mot appointment. You will be fine, as yet there is no stipulation on where that mot garage has to be


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Insurance firstly
Book an Mot (you can then drive to the testing depot without Tax)
After Mot pass you can then tax your vehicle (you cannot tax a vehicle that does not have a current Mot or Insurance)

So 
Insurance 
Mot
Tax

You can drive your vehicle to a testing station 200 miles or more away if it is booked in. You could get off the ferry at Dover and drive your vehicle to Glasgow for an Mot just as long as you have proof that it is booked in.


----------

